#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα Μηχανικών ΤΕ

## shelby

http://www.eetemher.gr/LINK/PAGE3.html

----------


## cna

Μάλλον δεν ενημέρωσαν την σελίδα τους. Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα παραθέσω τον σύνδεσμο της ΕΕΤΕΜ για το ΠΔ318 όπως αυτό ισχύει μετά την 678/2005.

----------


## Theo

Συνάδελφοι αν μπορείτε μαζέψτε τα σαν ιστορικό τα θέματα που αφορούν σε δικαιώματα Τ.Ε. μηχανικών και μετά να τα βάλουμε στο mechpedia.gr

Δλδ....

19ΧΧ θέσπιση των .....
1993.......

και ούτω καθ' εξής.

----------


## cna

Καλή ιδέα Theo. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως έχει κρατήσει ιστορικό αρχείο η ΕΕΤΕΜ ειδάλλως θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο...

----------


## cna

Ε, εντάξει ας μην προτρέχουμε. Η παρατήρηση του kasvan ήταν σωστή μιας και ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος δεν είχε ενσωματώσει την απόφαση 678/2005. Όσο και να με ενοχλούν κάποια πράγματα αποτελούν κομμάτι της ιστορίας και δεν μπορεί να τα αρνούμαστε.

Προτείνω πάντως μιας και όλα τα ζητήματα περί επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι ευαίσθητα να αποφύγουμε φανφαρισμούς, πομπώδης λόγους και τα συναφή που οδηγούν σε κλιμάκωση των αντιπαραθέσεων. Ας παραμείνουμε πιστοί στην ευγένεια και την άμιλλα.

----------


## Theo

ρε Εvan τι αρχίσαμε ?
Δεν αρχίσαμε τπτ. Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια παλαιότερες αντιπαραθέσεις χαμηλού επιπέδου.

έλεος πλέον. 

Το θέμα των δικαιωμάτων είναι τρομερά φλέγον για τους συναδέλφους και πολύ κακώς στρέφουν τα πυρά τους εναντίον συναδέλφων για την κοροϊδία και αλητεία της συντεταγμένης πολιτείας.

Είμαστε συνάδελφοι πάνω από όλα.


Αυτό είναι :




> Προτείνω πάντως μιας και όλα τα ζητήματα περί επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι ευαίσθητα να αποφύγουμε φανφαρισμούς, πομπώδης λόγους και τα συναφή που οδηγούν σε κλιμάκωση των αντιπαραθέσεων. Ας παραμείνουμε πιστοί στην ευγένεια και την άμιλλα.




Και προς τους συναδέλφους όλους:

Μην προσωποποιείτε τα προβλήματα που αφορούν ολόκληρες επαγγελματικές ομάδες. και μη συγχέετε το ΤΕΕ με τα υγιώς σκεπτόμενα μέλη συναδέλφους μηχανικούς ΠΕ στο εδώ φόρουμ.

----------


## cna

Έχω ξεκινήσει και ανεβάζω τα ΒΔ και ΠΔ που αφορούν στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανικών ΤΕ. Θα τα βρείτε στην κατηγορία "Εργασιακά-Ασφαλιστικά" των Downloads. Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν ανέβει τα δικαιώματα Μηχανολόγων-Ηλεκτρολόγων Υπομηχανικών (καταχρηστικά χρησιμοποιούνται για τους ΤΕ λόγω μη έκδοσης ΠΔ όπως απορρέει από τον ιδρυτικό νόμο των ΤΕΙ) αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω το ΒΔ769 που αφορά τους Πολιτικούς Υπομηχανικούς. Εν καιρώ θα ανεβάσω και το ΠΔ318 και την απόφαση 678/2005 του ΣτΕ.

----------


## cna

Ευχαριστώ kasvan με γλίτωσες από πολύ κόπο  :Χαρούμενος: . Η συνέχεια αύριο.

----------


## cna

Συνεχίζω να τονίζω ότι έχει καταργηθεί από την 678/2005 του ΣτΕ η παράγραφος 2 του ως άνω ΠΔ. Για να μην αφήνουμε σκοτεινά σημεία.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## cna

gvarth, όχι δεν το είπα για σένα, λάθος κατάλαβες. Το λέω για τους επόμενους που θα έρθουν να δουν το θέμα. Έχω βαρεθεί απλά να αντιδικώ για γνωστά θέματα και είπα να το συμπληρώσω ώστε να αποφύγουμε τυχούσες διενέξεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό θα ήταν στο τέλος να κάνουμε μια λίστα με όσα σχετικά έχουμε βρει, τι καταργήθηκε και τι όχι και από ποιον καταργήθηκε κ.λπ.
Σημαντικό να φαίνεται και το ιστορικό όπως γίνεται στις νομικές βάσεις δεδομένων.
Απλώς οι καταργημένες διατάξεις να έχουν άλλο χρώμα.
Στο τέλος κάνουμε και ένα θέμα στην mechpedia με παραπομπή στο θέμα εδώ για περαιτέρω συζήτηση ή αναφορά ό,τι νεότερου και είμαστε άρχοντες.
Πλήρης ενημέρωση και σε βάθος τόσο του νέου που ψάχνεται όσο και του παλιού που δεν γνωρίζει ή έχει χαθεί στη νομοθεσία (τι σπάνιο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------

